# Nov 29 2016



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Allah Hu Akbar!

Today (Morning) is a very important day!
A decision is expected to end all this misery so we can wear our labcoats and start classes!!!

I hope SAT 2 ka masla hal ho jaye kal aur baat agli date pe na jaye! 

CMH will be announcing lists shortly after the judgement tomorrow!

Lets all pray that FutureDr. stays in SMDC, and Dua Azhar stays in LMDC 

We'll all be happy tomorrow after a very depressing and sad time since the last 2 - 3 months. A clarification regarding PMDC CIP policy is also expected tomorrow


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

I wonder who's gonna fight in this thread


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> I wonder who's gonna fight in this thread



Satan ko satanic khayal hee atay hain.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who's gonna fight in this thread
> ...


You underestimate me.
Satan takes notes from me.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> I wonder who's gonna fight in this thread


Spoderman secretely likes watching people argue.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who's gonna fight in this thread
> ...


Not a secret anymore ? Is it?
And who doesn't secretly like watching the world burn?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Not a secret anymore ? Is it?
> And who doesn't secretly like watching the world burn?


Shaitaaan. What can i cay? Tere pass tau hope hee nai hai. Merit wise aur akharat wise. LOLLL FCK lol i crack myself up.

I'm not burning anyone anymore. I hurt two girls, who've disappeared LOL. So you can carry on if you want.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Not a secret anymore ? Is it?
> ...


Aww that's cute, I can get in anywhere as I've applied on foreign aswell
And see you in hell mate

And the day that the world stops spinning will be the day I believe that youve stopped getting in fights.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Aww that's cute, I can get in anywhere as I've applied on foreign aswell
> And see you in hell mate
> 
> And the day that the world stops spinning will be the day I believe that youve stopped getting in fights.


Buddy I hope you get in some where you want to  ... From the heart *****.

Well the world will stop spinning one day. I still got hope. But like i said, you be in a place far worse than hell. I'll go to hell, come out one day. But you my friend will be spending an eternity in a black hole. Chal mera bhai ab dil pe naaa lena is baat ko. Jazbaati nai hona sai hai? Ja k ishq larao kissi cartoon network k character se. Aur doodoo peena na bhoolna. Garam garam doodoo, horlicks bhi dalna please. Bones strong hongi na baby ki.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Aww that's cute, I can get in anywhere as I've applied on foreign aswell
> ...


Why would a black hole be worse than hell, if anything I will die instantaneously after I pass the event horizon of a black hole, my whole body will be dissociated into its atoms and I won't feel any pain. It's also imagined as the most spectacular way to die in space by Neil degrasse Tyson, so how bad could it be?


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

yaars bus initzaar kero and jub kuch ho tou please share ker dena :woot::woot:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Why would a black hole be worse than hell, if anything I will die instantaneously after I pass the event horizon of a black hole, my whole body will be dissociated into its atoms and I won't feel any pain. It's also imagined as the most spectacular way to die in space by Neil degrasse Tyson, so how bad could it be?



jaanu thats after life. ull keep disintegrating and you will FEEL the disintegration.. you're alive and you feel all your atoms detach (imagine the pain) then u die. then u go over and over that x forever mate. Water your brain and add some cow dung. it may grow then ... Khaaad dalo.

- - - Updated - - -

IN OTHER NEWS : At this very moment, our future and all the relevant decisions are being taken at the Lahore High Court. Official judgement should be out by tomorrow for you guys in newspapers.

I will not be commenting or sharing the hearing of 29 Nov. This is for the better interest of you lot who hate the truth and start attacking me! You're on your own now. 

Whoever comes to my college - We'll rock the MBBS class of 2021  Looking forward to meeting some of you soon. Good luck.


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

abdullah7766 said:


> jaanu thats after life. ull keep disintegrating and you will FEEL the disintegration.. you're alive and you feel all your atoms detach (imagine the pain) then u die. then u go over and over that x forever mate. Water your brain and add some cow dung. it may grow then ... Khaaad dalo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


IN which college ur studying ? if u have any authetic news plz telll us.


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

Case is closed. Decision has been made in favour of SAT2 students across 3 colleges and for A'level students on foreign seats


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

confusedsoul said:


> Case is closed. Decision has been made in favour of SAT2 students across 3 colleges and for A'level students on foreign seats


it means cip is implemented


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> Case is closed. Decision has been made in favour of SAT2 students across 3 colleges and for A'level students on foreign seats



2013 policy or 2016 policy?
what do you mean by a level students on foreign seats?


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> 2013 policy or 2016 policy?
> what do you mean by a level students on foreign seats?


SAT2 for local seats has been allowed for three colleges according to the decision. A'levels students allowed on foreign seats means that foreign qualification policy still valid. Basically all colleges can proceed as they advertised.

- - - Updated - - -

I only know about SAT2 and foreign seats. No idea about CIP


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sat 2 wala masla solved..cip walo ko kal phir say hearing hay..filhaal yehi suna hay


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> SAT2 for local seats has been allowed for three colleges according to the decision. A'levels students allowed on foreign seats means that foreign qualification policy still valid. Basically all colleges can proceed as they advertised.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


How can you say that? I got to know that nothing has been decided today.
No orders for today.
There is a hearing tomorrow. Which will be final.
The judge only asked PMDC if they can implement this policy next year, so the decision can be made with consensus.
But PMDC remained firmed aboit new policy. 
Requiement of SAT 2 for local seats was listened by the judge. But he did not pass any orders. CIP case by medical colleges will also be decided tomorrow
please correct me if I am wrong. That's what I've heard through a person who was present at the court


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> Case is closed. Decision has been made in favour of SAT2 students across 3 colleges and for A'level students on foreign seats


Do you have any idea which three colleges? And where did you hear this?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> How can you say that? I got to know that nothing has been decided today.
> No orders for today.
> There is a hearing tomorrow. Which will be final.
> The judge only asked PMDC if they can implement this policy next year, so the decision can be made with consensus.
> ...




ive also been hearing conflicting news about today. Can someone who was a petitioner PLEASE clarify what exactly the order was for today?


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

My information is directly from the colleges who were present. They will proceed with admissions. Also PM&DC itself relaxed their policy for foreign students before the case had even begun.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ive also been hearing conflicting news about today. Can someone who was a petitioner PLEASE clarify what exactly the order was for today?


Okay so, I have this news from one of the petitioner. Just talked to him.
He says that there are no orders made today. Whatsoever. 
Not for SAT 2. Not for CIP. Even not for foreign quota.

And he says that hearing today's arguments, he is pretty positive about SAT 2, for local and foreign seats.
Tomorrow is the detailed hearing. About CIP and SAT 2. Most prolly orders will come out tomorrow too.
Every college lawyer was present at the court today. LMDC, SMDC, Sahara etc

Judge now knows the case fully, and hopefully tomorrow after a detailed discussion, he'll pass the orders.
Till then nothing is confirmed. But SAT 2 for locals have pretty lit chances


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> My information is directly from the colleges who were present. They will proceed with admissions. Also PM&DC itself relaxed their policy for foreign students before the case had even begun.


Which colleges were these? So SAT 2 students will be accepted everywhere they were before on local seats or is it just for CMH?


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Which colleges were these? So SAT 2 students will be accepted everywhere they were before on local seats or is it just for CMH?


CMH was one of the three colleges. Do not know about the rest.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Okay so, I have this news from one of the petitioner. Just talked to him.
> He says that there are no orders made today. Whatsoever.
> Not for SAT 2. Not for CIP. Even not for foreign quota.
> 
> ...



I'm in touch with the main petitioner for sat 2. According to my information, today SAT 2 was allowed on local seats. there is a separate petition regarding CIP for which smdc sahara and one other college are a part of. That petition is between colleges and pmdc not students vs pmdc. todays hearing concluded on SAT 2 allowance. Dont know the rest.


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

As I've said before, SAT2 for local seats and Alevel students for foreign seats have been approved. The court favors the students in cases like these


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> As I've said before, SAT2 for local seats and Alevel students for foreign seats have been approved. The court favors the students in cases like these


So basically ALL SAT 2 kids on local seats in every medical college including CMH (who took sat 2 kids locally) are safe? And the rest might have the policy applicable to them or not?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> So basically ALL SAT 2 kids on local seats in every medical college including CMH (who took sat 2 kids locally) are safe? And the rest might have the policy applicable to them or not?



isko kabhie sakoon nai ana. hes not a judge or GOD. he told you what he knows. fazool sawal na poocho. you can stay in smdc if you got in on sat 2 ab bhaago. please cmh na ana.

- - - Updated - - -



confusedsoul said:


> As I've said before, SAT2 for local seats and Alevel students for foreign seats have been approved. The court favors the students in cases like these



you the boss man. Thanks for bringing out the facts.


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

CMH is safe for sure. The rest I do not know about as I've said before. You can call the heads at your university for confirmation.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I called CMH. They said the judge rules in favor for SAT 2 kids and the lists will be up shortly  
I hope SMDC also has the same rule applied.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> CMH is safe for sure. The rest I do not know about as I've said before. You can call the heads at your university for confirmation.
> 
> 
> No news on the foreign fees capped at $18,000 either for now. While it's apparent that the new PM&DC notification is being bent a bit, it's not clear whether it has been completed suspended.




students from CMH, SMDC on the foreign seats who are having to pay $18,000. I am willing to lead and follow through on a petition to reassess and re-evaluate the stupidity of $18,000 a year for overseas/foreign kids. After admission i will need your information so you can benefit from the reduction. There is no justification in charging $18k a year by every private college.

i will hire the best lawyers for this, but we need to work as a team so the judge can see how many people are affected. if you're willing to share the legal costs and become a petitioner with me then please PM me now and we will file a case after we're admitted so that we can save our parents the $$$ in 2nd 3rd 4th 5th yr. im pretty sure the judge can restrain pmdc from charging $18k. it can easily come down to 10-12k.


----------



## a_siddiqy (Aug 13, 2013)

I strongly suggest for any student, in Lahore or around, go to Lahore high court first thing tomorrow and show some kind of placard against PMDC in the court. Think of it as a PTI dharna against PMDC brutality and injustice. Show the honorable Judge that how many lives will get affected by his decision. Have your parents go also and try to speak as affected parties. Plead your case and focus on rule change in the middle of the game. Why it is not fair, etc. If enough people go out then perhaps you all can save every one's year from getting wasted. Plus it will show PMDC that it can not just implement any policy it thinks is correct. 
Dont sleep at home, or you will have to sleep another year. 

Few focused things that you can argue that bothers every one and does not seem right for PMDC to do as a medical body: 
1: what PMDC has to do with setting fees of private colleges. They are clearly out of bound. 
2: thousands of students have not given mcat just because they were going the SAT2 route, changing rules after MCAT was completed deprives students from one full year of study.
3: And why announce a policy for the year that has already well on its way.
4: Why deny A level students the option to compete on SAT2 also. Why MCAT is the golden yard stick.

What will be great, if this whole policy is delayed till last year, at minimum and best will be if some one argues that SAT2 should stay for private colleges. Organize and speak up at the court not on just medstudentz site. good luck guys!

- - - Updated - - -

On a side note, UHS has the private admissions related info (CIP) back on their site.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

What is your aggregate abdullah?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> What is your aggregate abdullah?



23.34


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

can someone plz give an exact update about what was decided today? not speculations


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Yeah I called CMH. They said the judge rules in favor for SAT 2 kids and the lists will be up shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what does shortly mean
A few hours 
A few days 
A few months
A few years
A few decades
A few centuries
A few millennium
A few cosmic years
A few cosmological decades?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I called CMH. They said the judge rules in favor for SAT 2 kids and the lists will be up shortly
> ...


HAHAHHA. SAME THING RUNNING IN MY MIND xD 
They just said "shortly". Let's hope is in this year


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

abdullah7766 said:


> 23.34


hey Abdullah, I understand the decision regarding SAT2 but what does it mean that A level is allowed for foreign seats? Does that mean local students who have done A level can apply for foreign seats.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> students from CMH, SMDC on the foreign seats who are having to pay $18,000. I am willing to lead and follow through on a petition to reassess and re-evaluate the stupidity of $18,000 a year for overseas/foreign kids. After admission i will need your information so you can benefit from the reduction. There is no justification in charging $18k a year by every private college.
> 
> i will hire the best lawyers for this, but we need to work as a team so the judge can see how many people are affected. if you're willing to share the legal costs and become a petitioner with me then please PM me now and we will file a case after we're admitted so that we can save our parents the $$$ in 2nd 3rd 4th 5th yr. im pretty sure the judge can restrain pmdc from charging $18k. it can easily come down to 10-12k.


If you do gather people for petition do let me know


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

buddy thats something people here said is allowed only for this year. so if you were purely local and you bought a foreign prospectus then you can be admitted on foreign seat if you pay the dollars.

this was allowed since 2013 but was stopped on new policy. according to people here the court is allowing it for this year. sorry dont know more.

- - - Updated - - -



bluesky said:


> If you do gather people for petition do let me know



man you in? forget about others. if you wanna be in lets do this i dont wanna look for a blue sky 3 months later lol.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> HAHAHHA. SAME THING RUNNING IN MY MIND xD
> They just said "shortly". Let's hope is in this year



get OFF my post. CMH na tapak parna. ill literally haunt you for 5 years.


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

I hope they put the merit lists out ASAP! All this waiting is DRIVING ME INSANE


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> im pretty sure the judge can restrain pmdc from charging $18k.


Lol how about we actually get them to enforce $18k (all tuition, fees, charges, taxes, hostel and transport) + Rs. 50,000 admission fee first?
SMDC charged $19,520 for everything but the hostel. (That includes the admission fee of $2,500 - over $2k more than PMDC wanted) Hostel + transport is $1,328.

That brings my current total to $20,848 for the first year at SMDC. I'd love it if they enforced the $18k max!

Even after we get rid of the $2,500 admission fee (+ 5% withholding tax), if everything else remains the same I'd still be paying over $18k for 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th years!


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

file a petition with me. ill get it down to 12k.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

thank you, hopefully they don't allow locals on foeign seats from next year otherwise pretty pointless reserving seats for foreigners


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Well they let locals in on merit into foreign seats for govt colleges, ruining the damn merit


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

Government colleges only take in foreign nationals and not Alevel students. Private colleges use a loop hole in the old policy (foreign qualification) to admit Alevels students on the foreign seats as it technically meets those requirements . The 15% quota for foreign seats is the maximum ratio allowed for foreign students and not how it should be split in all cases. A college can decide to allocate a much lower quota on its seats as well. 
UHS government colleges only have a total of 72 (or roundabout) seats available for foreign students.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Lol how about we actually get them to enforce $18k (all tuition, fees, charges, taxes, hostel and transport) + Rs. 50,000 admission fee first?
> SMDC charged $19,520 for everything but the hostel. (That includes the admission fee of $2,500 - over $2k more than PMDC wanted) Hostel + transport is $1,328.
> 
> That brings my current total to $20,848 for the first year at SMDC. I'd love it if they enforced the $18k max!
> ...



for your second , third fourth and fifth year you'll be paying what is valid today for foreign students. $18k all inclusive will not appply to you because you got admission on old policy  ... so people who join in 2017 will get to pay $18k for all 5 years each.


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone know when the 2nd list for CMH usually goes up? As in how long after the first list?


----------

